# NY (Yonkers, NYC)-Baby rats for adoption, transport available



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Judy had an accidental litter from rat rejected by snake. The babies were born February 18, so they are almost two months old. There are six boys and six girls, all PEWS (pink-eyed-white).


















There are already too many pets in the home, so these babies are up for adoption. Please post here or email me if you are interested. Transport is available. Judy just had surgery and her good socialization of the babies is deteriorating because she cannot handle them now.

Thank you,
posted for Judy by Raquel
[email protected]


----------

